# My EDC hasn't changed in a year and a half.



## fyrstormer (Oct 8, 2012)

*My EDC hasn't changed in a year and a half. (EDIT: make that three years)*

For the past 20 months, I've been carrying the same three lights in my pockets: a Jetbeam TC-R2, a Muyshondt Ti Aeon, and a McGizmo Sapphire 25. The TC-R2 is my go-to light, the Muyshondt is my backup in case the TC-R2's battery dies or I loan it to someone, and the Sapphire is a dedicated moonlight (because multi-mode lights just can't match the runtime of a dedicated moonlight). I have carried other lights from time to time, but not often enough to consider them part of my EDC, or even my RDC (Rotating Daily Carry). 90% of the time if not more often, these three lights are what I leave the house with. They don't even "sleep" on the credenza in my study along with my other lights, they just move from one set of pants to another.

In other aspects of my life, this would not be an odd occurrence. Generally speaking, when I realize I need a new widget, I do some research, buy the widget with the best combination of features for my use, and use it for the next ten years or so until it breaks. Obviously that has not been the case with flashlights; anyone who's seen pictures of my McGizmo collection can tell that much. I used to think it was because of CPF, because of the community of enthusiasts, that I got sucked into flashlight-collecting as a hobby. Lately I've realized that while CPF is a great place to compare notes and find out about the latest and greatest, it doesn't make me *want* to buy more flashlights. As I've thought more about my past I've realized that I've *always* had an interest in flashlights, and if CPF is responsible for anything it's only to give me options I wouldn't be able to find on a store shelf. It's really only because of those extra options that my interest expanded into a hobby.

Regardless of the root cause, though, since flashlight-collecting *has* become a hobby for me, it feels rather strange to be in a position where I realize my needs are met for the foreseeable future. I've continued to buy new flashlights that I can use in specific applications -- low-power AA lights for the glovebox in the car, shock-insulated Malkoffs for bicycle headlights -- and the occasional light that piques my interest for some reason or another, but I know from the outset that they're not going to replace anything currently in my EDC. It's strange to have reached the apex of my hobby.

I used to wrench on my old car, replacing and upgrading parts on a regular basis, but that hobby died before the car was made perfect, because it was too old and I couldn't keep it running without investing enough money to buy a new car. I own two mountain bikes, the older of which is essentially perfect at this point, but all that means is I can really enjoy riding it now because it has no deficiencies anymore. This is something different, because while the usage of my flashlights justifies my ownership of them, it was the buying and customizing and Lego-ing that was the vast majority of the hobby. Now that I have what I really need, there's little else to hold my interest. I'm not sure this has ever happened to me before.


----------



## Dnva (Oct 8, 2012)

Interesting, I have been EDCing a warn 4Sevens Mini CR2 for what seems like forever. It has met every need that I have come across and is very nice to carry and use. In my bag, I have a warm Turbo 123 and in my Emergency Sack a Mini 2AA. Can you tell I am a fan of 4Sevens. I was just thinking the other day about my evolution in this obsession. At first it was Brighter, Brighter is better, better. As I evolved I really gained an affliction for warm lights an maximum brightness and throw were less important. (Even my warm lights blow away the average consumer light). I also picked up a few lanterns and misc other illuminatory items that actually use quite frequently. I am very comfortable with what I have right now and tend to look more at niche items to fill a specific need. 

There is one that I have been looking at forever and will probably purchase soon and that is a RA Light. Probably the High CRI model in a Clicky configuration. That is just one I have been coming back to for a long time. Fortunately for my wallet, I was never grabbed by the Surefire bug.


----------



## AaronG (Oct 8, 2012)

I just came back from a flashlight break. I got into RC planes and helis for a while. I started with lights I actually needed and then I found myself buying stuff that didn't really fit my needs just because I wanted to continue in the hobby.

I'm back feeling refreshed and interested in some of the new stuff but I think I'll be more selective and relaxed this time around. I've found that I'm more interested in small lights with either no hotspot or a smoother transition from the spot to spill. I like lights a little more neutral than the 6500k stuff but I never really got in to the warm tints.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Oct 8, 2012)

Been EDC with a Quark Mini AA with Eneloops for about that long now. Quark Mini 123 as backup (and "one spare battery") on top of a second spare 123 for battery backup for my 6P/M60 if needed.

I do a lot of things in the dark, and there's simply been no need to have more than this lineup. (THANKS CPF PEOPLE!).

But now winter is coming again, and despite not "needing" anything beyond what I have I'm probably going to do some upgrades...


----------



## nbp (Oct 9, 2012)

All those Gizmos...sitting unused...while a Jetbeam occupies your pocket... :shakehead:


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 9, 2012)

The OP's sentiments have not only been true for my EDC flashlight, but all of my EDC items in general. After much experimentation, I've settled on a set of tools that work for me, and have little reason to change them.

My wallet is happy, even though the reward center of my brain is not...


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 9, 2012)

mvyrmnd said:


> The OP's sentiments have not only been true for my EDC flashlight, but all of my EDC items in general. After much experimentation, I've settled on a set of tools that work for me, and have little reason to change them.
> 
> My wallet is happy, even though the reward center of my brain is not...


That's the weird thing. I also carry a multi-tool, a compact pen, a can opener, a good pair of tweezers, a USB flash drive, a pocket watch, a pocket knife -- and that's just what's in my pockets, to say nothing of what's in my bag. And yet, for all those other things, the reward center of my brain lights up when I pull them out to use them and I think to myself "this is *still* the best tool I've found for this particular job." In other words, I'm pleased to know I made a good choice and bought a reliable tool. For flashlights it's different, and I don't know why.

Hopefully my brain will start to transition in the direction of treating flashlights like other tools I have. As much as I like using my EDC flashlights, it feels like methadone compared to the sensation I get when I use my other excellent tools -- the little zing of satisfaction isn't there.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 9, 2012)

nbp said:


> All those Gizmos...sitting unused...while a Jetbeam occupies your pocket... :shakehead:


I know, right? When Jetbeam came out with the RRT-2, I was intrigued, but it was too big. Then they came out with the RRT-0, and I was more intrigued, but I heard about reliability problems so I held off. Then they came out with the infinitely-adjustable version, and I was even more intrigued, but by that point I'd already decided to only buy titanium lights. Then they came out with the TC-R2 and I very nearly missed it. I managed to get my hands on one from a Canadian dealer, and it's been all I've ever wanted in an EDC flashlight ever since. I wasn't expecting it to displace my Gizmo collection, but it did.

I admire my Gizmo collection, and some of them still get regular use for things like photography (Hi-CRI Mule) and stain inspection (UV Sundrop), but for general purpose use the 3-mode light engine just doesn't cut it compared to the infinitely-variable light engine in the TC-R2. Sometimes I wonder if I'd bought the TC-R2 first, would I have bothered buying anything else? I suspect the answer might be "no", or at least "only a few lights that really caught my interest." A lot of the buying I did was trying to find the perfect light, and then after a while it morphed into collecting for the sake of collecting.

I keep thinking I should get a Makai as a thrower, because I'd be more likely to use it than a Haiku at this point. And yet, I can't stand the thought of trading away my first-gen Haiku, even though I pretty much use it as a loaner nowadays. Maybe I'll just get the Makai and make up my mind about what to do with the rest of my lights later. That's always served me well in the past. :devil:

It kinda feels like one of those physics puzzles where the goal is to pack the objects as close together as possible, but it's impossible to eliminate all the empty space between. Any flashlight I buy at this point won't fit into an empty space, because after 4 years I've optimized my collection about as much as I possibly can.


----------



## BenChiew (Oct 9, 2012)

I got by 42 years without having to EDC any lights. That was until 10 months ago when I started to google for a flashlight. I needed to get a decent light as I was starting to do overnights Atv and cross bike riding out in the tropical jungle. 
Needless to mention CPF popped up. 
Fast forward 10 months on, 80 plus surefires and nearly 10 McGizmos. 

Now I EDC at least 2 lights, mostly McGizmo these days. Wherever I went in the house, there will be at least one light on me. I sometimes wear a lanyard with a sapphire to sleep. 
Am I going nuts? And worse still, the buying has not stop. My tapatalk logs onto CPF and CPFMP several times a day. 
Is there an AA for flashaholism, if there is such a word for it.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Oct 9, 2012)

I have always the same lights with me...Fenix PD32 or Fenix PD30 and the Nitecore EZ123.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in the same spot as the OP right now and it is strange and has taken some time for me to even believe I could be "settling in". My main EDC light is a Eagletac D25C2L and ever since it first came out I have not been able to replace it as my main clipped pocket light, I have my E05 on my keychain and see nothing that could replace it except another E05 say with a different emitter.

I also have my tactical light's like my Fury and Quark Turbo X etc.. and the SC600 that can do just about anything, you see anything else I buy I know will not replace any of my current light's in their given role so they will just sit on my shelve, I use to not care and bought darn near everything that came along but not anymore. Like you I still buy the occasional light if their is something that sparks my interest for whatever unique reason and I still research everything even if I don't buy it but my flashlight habits have certainly changed over the past 6 months or so.


----------



## The_Driver (Oct 9, 2012)

I have one edc light and it hasn't changed for two years: My HDS EDC high-cri (legacy 2008-2010 model)
It produces a very nice warm high-cri light and it has (probably) the fastest single-handed Button-controlled UI I know of (meaning how fast I get to the amount of light I need).


----------



## LGT (Oct 9, 2012)

After fifty or so flashlights, I don't count them anymore, I've come to the realization that I only need and use about five on a regular basis. Many of these were bought looking for the next best thing. After thousands of dollars, I've finally figured out that what I now use will probably last me a lifetime. If they light my way now, they'll light my way ten years from now, regardless of what new emitters come out. I'm really done adding to my collection that spans warms to high cri's to neutrals to all levels of white(green, purple, blue) My current EDC is an HDS rotary, which has been my go to light for almost a year. My backup is a peak eiger that sits in the sheath for my leatherman charge tti that I've carried for about three years.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 9, 2012)

Even if I have purchased numerous EDC lights, i always end up carrying around with me my Quark AA w/ 14500 which never leaves my side. Very reliable, very dependable, very predictable. 

It just works.

my other EDC is the Crelant V9-T6 which I carry around if I need distance.


----------



## StainlessSteel (Oct 9, 2012)

been running a fenix pd20 with the q5 led since 2008. no reason to change. nothing better out


----------



## TIP AND RING (Oct 9, 2012)

My EDC for the last several years is a DarkZero modded Arc LS with USVOH emitter and FluPic driver . Such a wonderful wall of light. Usually set at 30 lumens or less. Only light that comes close to such a clean beam is Zebralight.
I still catch and release a few lights per year regardless. It's still a hobby to me, it's still fun to play. It's good that folks are still searching for the grail. It keeps the industry and this forum moving forward and upward.


----------



## colormeugly (Oct 9, 2012)

Every time I think of the TC-R2 I think of a tin can, how do you like the light so far? I know you carry it everyday any everything but as far as an honest review as you have carried it.


----------



## david57strat (Oct 9, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> That's the weird thing. I also carry a multi-tool, a compact pen, a can opener, a good pair of tweezers, a USB flash drive, a pocket watch, a pocket knife -- and that's just what's in my pockets, to say nothing of what's in my bag. And yet, for all those other things, the reward center of my brain lights up when I pull them out to use them and I think to myself "this is *still* the best tool I've found for this particular job." In other words, I'm pleased to know I made a good choice and bought a reliable tool. For flashlights it's different, and I don't know why.
> 
> Hopefully my brain will start to transition in the direction of treating flashlights like other tools I have. As much as I like using my EDC flashlights, it feels like methadone compared to the sensation I get when I use my other excellent tools -- the little zing of satisfaction isn't there.



Sounds like you need a new and more exciting light, to keep the spark there lol. Seriously, if you've been using the same light for a long time, you may be in for a treat to the more advanced drivers out there, and be pretty amazed at the power and versatility of today's flashlights....and they keep fitting more and more conveniences into smaller, lighter packages. Ten years ago, no one would have imagined it possible to thoroughly light up a street with a light small enough to fit in a pocket. Now, you have all kinds of things to consider (spill vs. throw vs. run times, color tint, etc.), towards obtaining one of your "perfect" lights (and feeling the same way, about one of those lights, than you feel about your tools - all limited strictly by your imagination and your budget. But, as with computers, really nice, super high quality lights can be had for a lot less than what you may have expected to pay, even just five years ago, and the technology has advanced tremendously, just in the past few years.

So - I say...indulge, if you are able. If you don't want to have to be constantly replacing the light, you might consider buying something that is future upgradable (A light that is modular, where you can simply replace the current drop-in with a new one that has the latest LED technology, and at a much smaller price point than you'd have to deal with, were you to completely replace the light).


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 10, 2012)

colormeugly said:


> Every time I think of the TC-R2 I think of a tin can, how do you like the light so far? I know you carry it everyday any everything but as far as an honest review as you have carried it.


Tin can? I suspect we may be thinking of different lights. The TC-R2 was made in late 2010 and late 2011 in two limited runs, and it harder to find than hens' teeth nowadays. (the TC-R2 is on the right in the picture below.)







Anyway, I like it a lot. The brass-on-Ti threads are nice and smooth, the infinitely-variable control ring is the best user interface ever, and the Cree XP-G S2-bin emitter continues to hold its own compared to newer lights. Hopefully Nichia will eventually be able to match the XP-G S2's performance before they abandon the XP-G compatible 219 form factor; that would make a very nice upgrade.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 10, 2012)

LGT said:


> After fifty or so flashlights, I don't count them anymore, I've come to the realization that I only need and use about five on a regular basis. Many of these were bought looking for the next best thing. After thousands of dollars, I've finally figured out that what I now use will probably last me a lifetime. If they light my way now, they'll light my way ten years from now, regardless of what new emitters come out.


That's how I felt when I bought an Arc6. Little did I realize I was opening Pandora's Box. Eventually other small lights were able to match the Arc6's brightness, with better runtime, better reliability, better user interfaces, and I ended up buying a whole lot of flashlights in the process of finding one that was just-right.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 10, 2012)

david57strat said:


> Sounds like you need a new and more exciting light, to keep the spark there lol.


Sure, but there aren't any. Trust me, I've been continuously keeping track of developments since I first got into the hobby in 2008. There have been some great advancements in driver technology, emitter brightness, beam quality, and battery power, but not many advancements in user interfaces.

Most lights still try to get away with controlling everything through a single button, which makes most of the "conveniences" in newer drivers surprisingly *in*convenient to access. Two-button lights are much better, but also much rarer. Lights with alternate control interfaces, such as control rings or progressive-twisty controls, are also rare. Multi-click and multi-twist interfaces are the most common, because they're easiest and least expensive to implement.

User interfaces should be intuitive, or at least self-explanatory. I'm not a fan of Apple products, but I can't deny they make good user interfaces, because I talked my dad's girlfriend into buying her 84-year-old mother an iPad, and she was using it effectively in minutes despite never having owned a computer in her life. If a much simpler device, such as a flashlight, requires the user to read a manual before being able to operate it correctly, something is wrong with its design. (pattern-click flashlights, I'm looking at you.)

I'm sure I could buy lights that are brighter and more efficient than the TC-R2, but I have yet to see a light that's *better*, according to the design considerations I think are important. Which brings me back to my original post: after 3 years of constant improvement, it's strange that it's been 20 months since I bought the TC-R2 and I haven't seen a single light that made me think "YES, this light is better than one I already have." I've fleshed-out my collection with titanium P60 hosts and cheap giveaway AAA-powered battery vampires, but nothing has come close to inspiring a change in my EDC. I've thought about having some lights I already own upgraded to use Hi-CRI emitters, but that's the only significant change I've considered.


----------



## beach honda (Oct 10, 2012)

Well stated! I'm happy if you're happy!


----------



## LGT (Oct 10, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> That's how I felt when I bought an Arc6. Little did I realize I was opening Pandora's Box. Eventually other small lights were able to match the Arc6's brightness, with better runtime, better reliability, better user interfaces, and I ended up buying a whole lot of flashlights in the process of finding one that was just-right.


 I see your point. But in my case, too many of my purchases were made with lights that only had incremental increases over what I already owned. There will have to be a huge leap from what's availablel now before I'll consider buying something new. Also, the lights I now use on a regular basis don't fall within the last ten, or so, lights I've purchased.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 10, 2012)

LGT said:


> I see your point. But in my case, too many of my purchases were made with lights that only had incremental increases over what I already owned. There will have to be a huge leap from what's availablel now before I'll consider buying something new. Also, the lights I now use on a regular basis don't fall within the last ten, or so, lights I've purchased.


That actually sounds about the same as my story. I bought a lot of lights that were incrementally better than their predecessors, or were "factory siblings" of each other with slightly different features. Also, among other post-TCR2 purchases, I bought one of each of the Nitecore EC/EA-series lights and subsequently got rid of all of them without ever once EDCing them.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Oct 10, 2012)

fyrstormer - I fully agree with you. I just happened upon a TCR2 used user by pure luck and I love it. The beam it produces is one of the nicest around. I am hooked on the infinite interface. I like my TCR1 just a bit more because it is smaller and supports 18350s with a bit more storage, but I've been trying to get more throw out of it (see the TCR1 thread) and it's just not working that great. I dislike clicking through levels and find lights with multiple sets levels really get more use if they have a single twist that gets incrementally higher (ie: Spy, Aeon, HDS Rotary etc).

Unfortunately I just don't find much use for my EDC through the day sitting at a desk in front of a computer mostly, but when I have to work in the server room having a nice light is a must. 

I am always on the hunt for a better light but I've got about 5 lights that always seem to get used the most. The rest are either stashed here and there for the emergency uses or have very specific purposes that they serve.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought I had a couple of TC-R2's when they first came out, but they wouldn't go as low as I needed, but maybe it was another one of the Jetbeam's. To date the closest I've come to my 'perfect' light has been one of the two V10R Ti's I have, which goes just as low as I can actually see any light hitting my hand. Not as low as the TC-R1, which will go so low that it doesn't even throw even an inch, but the presence of the momentary capable clicky on that one V10R Ti makes it the best, not to mention the slightly warmish Nichia 219. 
This winter, both the V10R Ti and TC-R1 will see a lot of carry time.


----------



## Chrontius (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as OP - I settled on a Surefire G2Z and a Ra Twisty (with F04) to handle the times, respectively, I'm in a pinch and need GOBS of light, and everything else. I switched away from the vaunted A2 because the high wasn't quite bright enough, and it was rubbing my hip raw in its fast-draw holster, and I was sick of getting home in pain.

I've switched from a P91 to an XML dropin in the G2Z, and one day I may switch to a Z2 or 6Z for heat-sinking a better XML dropin, but about the only thing I'm considering as a straight upgrade is a Ra Rotary, and a better Surefire diffuser (FM54). I tend to go for the G2Z even though it romps through batteries for two bad reasons: I can hold it (by the rubber) in my teeth, and because I can deploy it one handed in one motion (good holster, one button UI). A Rotary with some rubber around the rear and a clamped-on diffuser that won't fall of is - as much as it pains me to admit - just _better _in some fairly fundamental ways. But not _that much _better.

Welcome to the land of Diminishing Returns.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 13, 2012)

I guess I don't really see that as a problem. I've been EDCing the same light for about 6 years. And I've had the same keychain light for about 9 years.

In fact sometimes I just EDC a stock Surefire E2e, so you could say I've been EDCing the same light for more than a dozen years.


----------



## Thirsty ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I think there is a point of diminishing returns as we add more lights to our collections. When I bought my first true high quality light (RRT-2 R2). I was brought into a whole new level of flashlight performance. Everything about the latest LED lights blow away flashlights of yesteryear. Improved beam pattern, brightness, small size and UI have all changed leaps and bounds over the old mag lights I use to have. The next light I bought (RRT-0 R5 infinite ring) added EDC ability giving me access to light ever minute of the day, which really got me going on this hobby. But the difference between the RRT-0 and RRT-2 where only really size and infinite ring interface. Otherwise no major game changer. After these two lights, I have slowly added more lights to my collection. Each one adds a small specific or unique feature but no big increase over my original two lights. 
This is where I believe it is best to just sit tight in the hobby. I visit CPF often keeping up with the latest advances, but it will take a few years for me to see a great advantage in buying a replacement for my RRT-0 EDC light. 


I have the same philosophy for all my hobbies. In fact this philosophy allows me to have more hobbies. I try to take everyday tools in life and turn them into long term hobbies. Flashlights fall into this case. Most people when buying flashlights go to the nearest grocery store and buy what ever options are on the shelf. They never realize the existence of the far superior lights that we all know and love. Take for example some of the other hobbies I have, like headphones. There are far better headphones out there then the ones on store shelves. I have about 5 different headphones all with they specific attributes. Incidentally I have spent about the same on all my flashlights as my headphones ($500). I could go on about all the other hobbies I'm into, astronomy binoculars, knives, hi-fi speakers, cameras, cooking, biking... And the list goes on. 
For me it just makes sense to wait tell there is major leaps forward in the technology of LED flashlights.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 15, 2012)

ampdude said:


> I guess I don't really see that as a problem.


I'm not saying it's a problem, per se. I don't mind using the same tools for a long time, in fact in most circumstances I prefer it. It's just unusual to have hit a peak in a hobby where the "fun" part has mostly consisted of getting newer and better things, where suddenly nothing I see on the horizon looks better than what I already have.

From 2001 to 2008 I used a pair of Arc AAAs, so I'm fine with using the flashlights I have now for the foreseeable future. I just wasn't expecting to catch up to the cutting-edge at the same time as the cutting edge suddenly stopped moving.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 15, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> I'm not saying it's a problem, per se. I don't mind using the same tools for a long time, in fact in most circumstances I prefer it. It's just unusual to have hit a peak in a hobby where the "fun" part has mostly consisted of getting newer and better things, where suddenly nothing I see on the horizon looks better than what I already have.
> 
> From 2001 to 2008 I used a pair of Arc AAAs, so I'm fine with using the flashlights I have now for the foreseeable future. I just wasn't expecting to catch up to the cutting-edge at the same time as the cutting edge suddenly stopped moving.


This is pretty much what I took from your first post - while we're the ones constantly in search of something better, what we now have available has been pretty good for some time now.
I'm mostly in the same boat as far as having found just a couple lights that really work well for me and not even being all that interested in newer products until they can offer something additional in terms of practicality. 

Self-sustaining batteries will get me interested again, but for now, lights have really reached a plateau that I think many of us have actually been hoping for for some time now.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 15, 2012)

LGT said:


> After fifty or so flashlights, I don't count them anymore, I've come to the realization that I only need and use about five on a regular basis. Many of these were bought looking for the next best thing. After thousands of dollars, I've finally figured out that what I now use will probably last me a lifetime. If they light my way now, they'll light my way ten years from now, regardless of what new emitters come out. I'm really done adding to my collection that spans warms to high cri's to neutrals to all levels of white(green, purple, blue) My current EDC is an HDS rotary, which has been my go to light for almost a year. My backup is a peak eiger that sits in the sheath for my leatherman charge tti that I've carried for about three years.



Man, do I know this story...

I'm in a similar situation myself these days, been carrying an Oveready/Moddoolar trilple for well over a year and a half now with a 10180 Eiger on my keychain and a Zebralight SC51 in my cargo pocket. Spare 18350's, a BHK bushbaby with a firesteel and Lamy Scribble leadholder round out the package. I also carry an EDC bag and have 2 backup Moddoolar triples in it as well. The only thing I'm going to change is the v3 triple for a v4.0 cool version...

And hey, my EDC camera is still a Nikon D2hs, so I guess i'm an equipemnt lifer myself. If it ain't broke...


----------



## Alpinebully (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

My EDC light has been a Ti McGizmo XR19 PD for the last 5? years. Maybe more, i cannot remember when i got it! 

It has served me very well over the years but sadly, on recent camping trips etc. some of my mates have been turning up with $20 el-cheapo flashlights and they have been brighter then my trusty old McGizmo...

Thus i think its time to update... But i dont think anything will replace the XR19 from its EDC position but id like something a fair bit more powerful for fun.


----------



## beach honda (Oct 16, 2012)

Alpinebully said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My EDC light has been a Ti McGizmo XR19 PD for the last 5? years. Maybe more, i cannot remember when i got it!
> 
> ...




You could always have a well respected modder swap your emitter/reflector for "more power". Just don't think the McG is old news. That thing will last forever and it was made to be easily upgradeable.


----------



## Ninja (Oct 21, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> From 2001 to 2008 I used a pair of Arc AAAs, so I'm fine with using the flashlights I have now for the foreseeable future. I just wasn't expecting to catch up to the cutting-edge at the same time as the cutting edge suddenly stopped moving.









Still using a pair of Arc AAAs... every day since 2001


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 21, 2012)

Ninja said:


> Still using a pair of Arc AAAs... every day since 2001


Very, very nice assortment there! I loved the red Christmas L0D's and three of my friends still have them! Blue Aeon even better looking than the Ti version I had and how can you say no to the rare and attractive camo Arc-AAA. Nice.


----------



## pocketchange (Oct 21, 2012)

On occasion I find myself with part-time employment with the local theater district. For a period of time a 
CR123 X 2 sized SureFire was my EDC, then the Olight Warrior found it's way into my pocket and around my neck.. If this OLight isn't the perfect all around light source, it is close. 
Relatively cheap, long battery life, tuff, adjustable output, predictable & the right size. :twothumbs


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 22, 2012)

Thirsty ear said:


> I think there is a point of diminishing returns as we add more lights to our collections.


There definitely is. I mean, in all seriousness, I'm an upper-middle-class white man in the USA, which means I've basically lived my entire life solidly in the Land of Diminishing Returns, where as a sensible person I've had to ask myself before every purchase whether I will really gain anything at all from buying yet another widget. While CPF has made it far too easy for me to chase this particular rabbit-hole all the way to its endpoint, it's also made it much easier to re-sell flashlights I've decided I'm not getting any benefit from, and that has made the hobby far more practical, even though I didn't *need* to sell lights to fund more purchases. (not bragging, just stating fact.)



Thirsty ear said:


> When I bought my first true high quality light (RRT-2 R2). I was brought into a whole new level of flashlight performance. Everything about the latest LED lights blow away flashlights of yesteryear. Improved beam pattern, brightness, small size and UI have all changed leaps and bounds over the old mag lights I use to have. The next light I bought (RRT-0 R5 infinite ring) added EDC ability giving me access to light ever minute of the day, which really got me going on this hobby. But the difference between the RRT-0 and RRT-2 where only really size and infinite ring interface. Otherwise no major game changer.


It's interesting that we settled on the same light for EDC. (The RRT-0 is just the aluminum version of the TC-R2.) Actually a few people here have commented on what a great light it is. That gives me reason to think it's not just my personal preference that makes it such a good EDC light.



Thirsty ear said:


> After these two lights, I have slowly added more lights to my collection. Each one adds a small specific or unique feature but no big increase over my original two lights. This is where I believe it is best to just sit tight in the hobby. I visit CPF often keeping up with the latest advances, but it will take a few years for me to see a great advantage in buying a replacement for my RRT-0 EDC light.


Same here.



Thirsty ear said:


> I have the same philosophy for all my hobbies. In fact this philosophy allows me to have more hobbies. I try to take everyday tools in life and turn them into long term hobbies. Flashlights fall into this case. Most people when buying flashlights go to the nearest grocery store and buy what ever options are on the shelf. They never realize the existence of the far superior lights that we all know and love. Take for example some of the other hobbies I have, like headphones. There are far better headphones out there then the ones on store shelves. I have about 5 different headphones all with they specific attributes. Incidentally I have spent about the same on all my flashlights as my headphones ($500). I could go on about all the other hobbies I'm into, astronomy binoculars, knives, hi-fi speakers, cameras, cooking, biking... And the list goes on.


Hmm. I've spent a bit more than $500 on flashlights. :duh2: The ones I carry with me probably cost that much by themselves, to say nothing of the ones I leave to sit on the shelf every day. I wouldn't mind if I had that money back, but at the same time, now that I've spent it on so many limited-edition lights that I'll never be able to replace, I hate the thought of selling them. It's kind of a Catch-22.

That's an interesting approach you take, trying to link your hobbies together so they enable each other. In my case it's purely incidental; I enjoy working on things, and I own a couple bikes and a bunch of flashlights, which are things I can work on in addition to enjoying them for their intended purposes, but I didn't plan it that way. Overall, I'd say my approach to tools is I try to strike a reasonable balance, buying tools for special jobs only if I expect to do those jobs again from time to time; I don't want to be a "sheeple" who has to pay an expert to do every single job that requires more than a screwdriver, but I also don't want to be an obsessive DIYer who insists on doing everything myself even if I'll never use those special tools again. Lack of storage space aside, owning tools I'll only use once seems very wasteful to me. Maybe if I were more creative I could come up with profitable ways to use fancy tools, making it easier to justify owning them in the first place, but alas, my creativity is spent (very effectively) on designing and building software instead.

Hmm, I wonder if any of the custom builders here need someone to program drivers for them...



Thirsty ear said:


> For me it just makes sense to wait tell there is major leaps forward in the technology of LED flashlights.


I wonder what it will be? I don't see much room for improvement at this point. LEDs are already around 90% electrically efficient when driven within their specified power ranges, so even "doubling" the efficiency will only result in about a 5% gain at this point. On the other hand, that would also allow LEDs to be driven twice as hard with the same waste-heat output, so there's certainly the potential for significantly brighter lights assuming the batteries can keep up. I think it'll be a while before a CR123-sized battery can withstand significantly higher power output without suffering a shortened lifespan, not to mention being able to hold enough power to maintain the same runtime as before. So, LEDs might get a *bit* better in the short-term, and batteries might get a *bit* better in the short-term, which basically leaves the user interface and the optics as the two places where *significant* improvements can be made in the short-term.

The question is, will anyone be interested in buying a light that's more expensive just because it has a more elegant UI and/or more flexible optics? I don't know. Considering almost everyone on earth who even owns a flashlight is happy as long as it turns on when they click the switch, elegant UIs and flexible optics *also* fall well within the realm of diminishing returns for most people.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 22, 2012)

pocketchange said:


> On occasion I find myself with part-time employment with the local theater district. For a period of time a
> CR123 X 2 sized SureFire was my EDC, then the Olight Warrior found it's way into my pocket and around my neck.. If this OLight isn't the perfect all around light source, it is close.
> Relatively cheap, long battery life, tuff, adjustable output, predictable & the right size. :twothumbs


Wow. That's gotta be the biggest neck-lanyard light I've heard of.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 22, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> The question is, will anyone be interested in buying a light that's more expensive just because it has a more elegant UI and/or more flexible optics?


Can't speak for everyone, but I know a lot of us would, if they were advances that addressed our particular needs. I'm a big fan of the rotary controls which are now becoming so common, but what I'd like even more than the smooth sweep advancement now available, would be very closely stepped, and regulated, levels. Turn the head like the Maglites do and go from Mule flood to E1L spot that still has some flood. I'd be on that light in a heartbeat.

Don't expect anything of the kind for sometime to come, and don't see myself getting particularly frantic to buy anymore lights until they do.


----------



## gunga (Oct 22, 2012)

Interesting topic. I had been changing edcs a lot, but tend to rotate through a few different ti lights. Ti is great because it barely shows day to day wear and be easily refinished. 

I go through a 14500 equipped sunwayman v10r ti, a haiku, and recently a Mac tri Edc. I tend to carry an eagletac d25a when travelling for battery availability and replacement cost. 

I don't see myself rushing to buy many more lights any time soon. Very stable now.


----------



## Pvt. Pile (Oct 22, 2012)

! For 10 years I'm continuously buying flashlights. What's weird about it is that I should have well over a hundred lights, but I don't. I have 4. I buy them, and give them away! I usually swap an emitter or do something to 'lightly' mod the light and explain this to the recipient that the light is a one-off to some degree. It costs me a lot of money, but its my weird thing. It goes back to when I was about 10years old, and a friend of mine gave me a brand new 2 x as mini mag. I couldn't believe it. I thought it was the best/brightest thing in the world. I guess I remember that feeling and want it to live on! By the way, the only light I could never give away would have to be my sc600, love it more than that mini mag!


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 30, 2014)

Celebrating 3 years of the same EDC.







3 years, 3 lights, 0 replacement parts. For this photo, nothing was done to the lights except washing them with dish soap and a toothbrush. This is why I love titanium.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 30, 2014)

fyrstormer said:


> Celebrating 3 years of the same EDC.
> 
> 3 years, 3 lights, 0 replacement parts.



That's awesome. 

I've EDC'd my 47 Mini123 HCRI since March 2012 so I'm coming up on 2 years with it. Sure, some days I'll grab my 6P or C2 with whatever drop in I'm digging at the time, but the mini is concealable, reliable, and sufficient for 95% of my flashlight use.


----------



## yoyoman (Jan 30, 2014)

Congratulations on your anniversary. I enjoyed your original post and the whole thread. Thank you for the update which resurrected this thread.

I like your concept of Rotating Daily Carry. My concept of EDC is similar. I have OMP (On My Person) and IMB (In My Bag - either my briefcase or backpack). I keep a 10180, 10280 or AAA in my pocket. This meets most of my needs. I keep bigger lights in my bag. They can be brighter, throwier or have long runtimes depending on my needs.

On the one hand, I believe variety is the spice of life. I enjoy getting lights with features that I can use. I get a lot of satisfaction or at least get calm when I research new lights and pick something that interests me. The introduction of new emitters like the XP-G2 and 219B are not revolutionary, but they are improvements. I enjoy neutral lights, but I am not a tint snob. I really appreciate nice beams much more than tint. Which brings me to the other hand - I always seem to have the same lights in my RDC. This isn't a bad thing and it doesn't stop me from exploring and buying new lights.

Like a lot of us, I've always been interested in flashlights. Yes, they are tools and they serve a real purpose. But they are also fun. Some are electronic/mechanical/machined marvels. I have lights that are truly beautiful and I have lights that are plain and only make me smile when I turn them on. Some nights, I grab a light and the dog and go for a walk. On other nights, especially after a tough day at the office, I grab a few lights, the dog, a stiff drink and sit in my backyard and play with lights. I compare tints, beams and modes. The exercise is probably better for me. But getting rid of stress and relaxing is important, too.


----------



## False Cast (Jan 30, 2014)

From the point of view of new flashlight enthusiast: very interesting perspective. It was a good thread to read.


----------



## novice (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been carrying the same pants-pockets EDC for about the last 6-7 years. My Fenix L2D should be outmoded, but it doesn't feel that way to me. Small and covered in o-rings, it wants to be cigar-gripped. It's got 6 modes, but I can easily skip 4 of them. I use the low mode 99% of the time, for short periods. I just changed the battery for what I think was the 3rd time. I can tighten the bezel down for maximum if I want to see something at a distance. My other EDC light is my keychain Peak aluminum AAA "something", configured for maximum runtime, although most would probably consider it too long for a keychain. That's summer carry. When I am wearing a winter coat, I usually have a Z2 in an inside coat pocket with a 4-years-old Nailbender 3-mode drop-in. I tend to rotate and play the most with my taking-the-dog-out-at-night light. Most of the lights I value the most are my Surefire "classic period" lights, although I do have a few others. I don't really feel much of a need to upgrade, replace, or supplement most of what I have. My EDC run on primaries, and almost all other uses use rechargeables. I've been fortunate to travel to a few foreign countries over the past several years, and my golden rule is never to take anything I would consider irreplaceable, and that everything should run on either AA or AAA.


----------



## dss_777 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've learned that finding that perfect light rarely happens on the first try. I now know that cheaper is NOT always better, but also that spending MORE isn't always going to get a better functioning tool. I've done both.

The challenge these days is getting to "good enough" without going over the edge in either direction.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 31, 2014)

dss_777 said:


> I've learned that finding that perfect light rarely happens on the first try. I now know that cheaper is NOT always better, but also that spending MORE isn't always going to get a better functioning tool. I've done both.
> 
> The challenge these days is getting to "good enough" without going over the edge in either direction.



I agree. In the past couple of years I found myself buying all sorts of lights for different specific scenarios/tasks/reasons, but ultimately found that I was much happier by keeping it simple with just a handful of lights and not chasing the latest and greatest thing or flavor of the month.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 31, 2014)

Pretty much the only special-purpose lights I use anymore are a McGizmo Mule with a Hi-CRI emitter for photography, and a McGizmo Sundrop with a UV emitter for stain-detection and epoxy-curing.


----------



## davyro (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm the same with my EDC lights i have 4 lights that i rotate & since i've had these 4 I've not felt the need to buy any other EDC lights out of the 4 lights my Surefire e1b Back up & my HDS Rotary seem to get used the most.I did purchase an Surefire E2Dl Ultra as a light with a bit of throw but it only gets used on camping trips & weekends in the English Lake District.I've got no desire whatsoever to change my EDC lights & i don't think i will unless something ground breaking comes out but i just don't see that on the horizon unless the Japanese start taking a big interest in flashlights.


----------



## jimboutilier (Feb 2, 2014)

While I've had an interest in flashlights since I was a kid and have always had a few, I did have a burst of activity over the past few years as a learning experience / hobby. I researched hundreds and purchased many dozens, mostly in the micro/tiny/small EDC categories from a wides variety of manufacturers, with a wide variety of UI's and features. 

Now i have a list of favorite brands, and know what features and specs and UI's work best for me. And I have a handful of lights I use the vast majority of the time that represents about 5% of what I tried. As time passes, I'll keep my core lights up to date but perhaps at a light or two a year pace rather than several a month. At this point most of the lights in my EDC rotation are over a year old but there is nothing "better enough" for me to replace them with. I spend a bit of time listening rather than a lot of time actively looking. 

I see nothing wrong with being happy with what I have until something compellingly better becomes available. But I understand the drive behind those still looking or who just enjoy it as a useful pastime or hobby. It's all good.


----------



## Tjin (Feb 4, 2014)

I never got in to collecting lights, nor really chase what is new. I occasionally have a peak at CPF, just to know what has changed in the flashlight world.

My EDC light has been the Fenix L1D since 2008, next to my Victorinox Huntsmen I have been carrying since 2004. Newest thing I carry everyday is my phone; a Motorola defy (almost 3 years old now).


----------



## Akwild (Feb 4, 2014)

Same here same 4-7 for a few years now! Great lights.


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorta the same boat here
I'll still read about the latest and the greatest, but the Sunwayman V10R XML and the Fenix E05 have become my sole companions for the last year and change


----------



## cland72 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just checked my FourSevens account history, and I ordered my Mini123 HCRI on 3/11/12, so I'm right at two years with it. I think I might have changed the battery on it 4 or 5 times in the time I've owned it. The thing is perfect. Disappears in my pocket, three well spaced outputs, hidden disco modes, and has been reliable.

I can't complain...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 8, 2014)

The last light I bought was a Quark 123 in April of 2013. The first two modes are too low for my EDC needs. But moonlight mode is GREAT for bathroom runs!
I have had my Fenix P2D for quite some time. Certainly since 2008 or 2009. It still does EXACTLY what I need in an EDC light.
I have had my ARC AAA so long a LOT of the anodizing is worn off. I consider it a last ditch light. It is on me whenever I have my keys.

And on a completely unrelated note. I drove through Pearland recently and Lighthound is no longer where they used to be. I don't even know if they still exist. But I got some Fenix Lego there as well as some other goodies.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 8, 2014)

fyrstormer said:


> Celebrating 3 years of the same EDC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got my TC-R2 in the mail and after an emitter swap it will probably be seeing a whole lot of usage. I really appreciate the double-off position, allowing you to use it simply as a regular clicky, or solely as a twisty light.

I know I bought a couple of these when they first came out, but the low was nowhere near as low as this one is otherwise I would have definitely kept one of them.

Now carrying the TC-R2 and my Aeon MkII, I'm basically mirroring your carry, although I'm sure we both use them differently. But that is exactly what makes both of these such ideal carry lights, the ruggedness, the easily controllable variability, with great looks for the icing on the cake.

Anyone following this thread that has not tried either one of these lights really needs to at least think about them.


----------

